# Still hiding after 2 months



## Christine Roach (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello, i adopted beautiful Poppy from a rescue 2 months ago, she is about 7 and they had no history other than pregnant when arrived. She had been there 6 months and was very timid. I'm not sure what my next step is, I have gradually reduced her hiding spaces, but she just won't come out into the open at all. The last couple of weeks she has let me stroke her if I lean over the back of the settee where she is hiding, she purrs, and will take food from my hand, and although she hasn't hissed or scratched me for a week or so, I do wonder if I will ever have a pet cat to fuss over and love. She also doesn't want to.play with anything, I have a shiny butterfly on a long pole, various other toys, all sprayed with cat nip, a feliway plug in, you name it I've tried it, is it just a case of patience? I blink slowly at her and she does the same back so maybe it is just a matter of time. Sorry for long post,I i'm just desperate to fuss her !!!


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Ohhhh! Don't give up. You are making grand progress even if it doesn't seem that way. I've worked with over a hundred this past year and every cat goes at their own pace. She's already starting to become social. Yay!
It truly is just a matter of being very patient. Each cat has a history and we can't know all they went through before coming to us. She may have lived outside in danger or frantic trying to protect her babies. People chase them, dogs chase them and predators will eat them. It's a frightenening big world to someone so little. Imagine if you were her size and first, captured, had your babies vanish, been living in a cage with lots of noise and other trapped cats and then taken away by another person to a big place inside. Lots of places to hide but a lot to become accustomed to. New people, smells and noises. A foreign land to her again! If she is allowing you to touch her , that is a marvelous sight that you have gained her love and trust. Please continue working with her. I have some that adapted slowly and some did it more quickly.
I use a few things to lead them closer to me. One is laying on the floor with them while being very still. I do it a little while each day. It puts us on their level and they may decide to come sniff around us. I also use a soft hairbrush to stroke them. Some think it feels lovely. The other i can suggest is the most likely to get her into your lap. Sit on the floor near her food while she eats. If you can give her a little dab of meat babyfood you'll have her very interested. At each feeding sit the plate a bit closer to you. If she accepts that , keep doing it until she is very close to you. When she is very comfortable with this try putting the plate in your lap and see if she will climb up to eat there. Let her do this a few times to feel safe. Then when she is eating start to pet her. She may dart off at first but stay still. Encourage her to return but don't force her. Once you can pet her in your lap you can start to pick her up. At first she may wish to jump down. Let her. Repeat the process and always hold her close to your heart. A bit if babyfood on a finger to be licked off may help. This has worked for me over many years of socializing kitties. I hope it will help you too. Just don't give up. You're doing a fantastic job already. I'm so glad you have her. It takes a very special person to earn the trust of a kitty. You've won her heart. As a rescuer, I thank you for being son wonderful to her.
I have photos of cats that I thought were too wild to ever be in my lap, every single one wants to sleep in my bed at night now. Lol It just took time for them to trust me.

From a wild kitty......








To a sweetheart, snuggling in my lap.








Please keep posting with updates! I will gladly offer you support as you go. There may be others things to help as well. I would love to hear more.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Christine Roach said:


> I have gradually reduced her hiding spaces, but she just won't come out into the open at all.


Please don't take away any more of her safe spots. She has no reason to trust humans it sounds like. 2 months is a very short time.

Just keep on being there and showing her that you are listening to her and will pay attention to her boundaries. I have one who took 3 years to socialize. She's 15 now and is on my lap, with her chin bobbing up and down on my wrists from me typing. Much to her annoyance. She also sleeps on my chest, right under my chin.

I never dreamed, in those first few years, that she would turn out so loving.

Be sure to feed her a good quality wet diet. A species appropriate low carb diet will help her feel her best, which will give her more confidence as time goes on.


----------



## Christine Roach (Jan 30, 2019)

lorilu said:


> Please don't take away any more of her safe spots. She has no reason to trust humans it sounds like. 2 months is a very short time.
> 
> Just keep on being there and showing her that you are listening to her and will pay attention to her boundaries. I have one who took 3 years to socialize. She's 15 now and is on my lap, with her chin bobbing up and down on my wrists from me typing. Much to her annoyance. She also sleeps on my chest, right under my chin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christine Roach (Jan 30, 2019)

Jcatbird said:


> Ohhhh! Don't give up. You are making grand progress even if it doesn't seem that way. I've worked with over a hundred this past year and every cat goes at their own pace. She's already starting to become social. Yay!
> It truly is just a matter of being very patient. Each cat has a history and we can't know all they went through before coming to us. She may have lived outside in danger or frantic trying to protect her babies. People chase them, dogs chase them and predators will eat them. It's a frightenening big world to someone so little. Imagine if you were her size and first, captured, had your babies vanish, been living in a cage with lots of noise and other trapped cats and then taken away by another person to a big place inside. Lots of places to hide but a lot to become accustomed to. New people, smells and noises. A foreign land to her again! If she is allowing you to touch her , that is a marvelous sight that you have gained her love and trust. Please continue working with her. I have some that adapted slowly and some did it more quickly.
> I use a few things to lead them closer to me. One is laying on the floor with them while being very still. I do it a little while each day. It puts us on their level and they may decide to come sniff around us. I also use a soft hairbrush to strike them. Some think it feels lovely. The other is the most likely to get her into your lap. Sit on the floor near her food while she eats. If you can give her a little dab of meat babyfood you'll have her very interested. At each feeding sit the plate a bit closer to you. If she accepts that , keep doing it until she is very close to you. When she is very comfortable with this try putting the plate in your lap and see if she will climb up to eat there. Let her do this a few times to feel safe. Then when she is eating start to pet her. She may dart off at first but stay still. Encourage her to return but don't force her. Once you can pet her in your lap you can start to pick her up. At first she may wish to jump down. Let her. Repeat the process and always hold her close to your heart. A bit if babyfood on a finger to be licked off may help. This has worked for me over many years of socializing kitties. I hope it will help you too. Just don't give up. You're doing a fantastic job already. I'm so glad you have her. It takes a very special person to earn the trust of a kitty. You've won her heart. As a rescuer, I thank you for being son wonderful to her.
> I have photos of cats that I thought were too wild to ever be in my lap, every single one wants to sleep in my bed at night now. Lol It just took time for them to trust me.
> ...


I


Jcatbird said:


> Ohhhh! Don't give up. You are making grand progress even if it doesn't seem that way. I've worked with over a hundred this past year and every cat goes at their own pace. She's already starting to become social. Yay!
> It truly is just a matter of being very patient. Each cat has a history and we can't know all they went through before coming to us. She may have lived outside in danger or frantic trying to protect her babies. People chase them, dogs chase them and predators will eat them. It's a frightenening big world to someone so little. Imagine if you were her size and first, captured, had your babies vanish, been living in a cage with lots of noise and other trapped cats and then taken away by another person to a big place inside. Lots of places to hide but a lot to become accustomed to. New people, smells and noises. A foreign land to her again! If she is allowing you to touch her , that is a marvelous sight that you have gained her love and trust. Please continue working with her. I have some that adapted slowly and some did it more quickly.
> I use a few things to lead them closer to me. One is laying on the floor with them while being very still. I do it a little while each day. It puts us on their level and they may decide to come sniff around us. I also use a soft hairbrush to strike them. Some think it feels lovely. The other is the most likely to get her into your lap. Sit on the floor near her food while she eats. If you can give her a little dab of meat babyfood you'll have her very interested. At each feeding sit the plate a bit closer to you. If she accepts that , keep doing it until she is very close to you. When she is very comfortable with this try putting the plate in your lap and see if she will climb up to eat there. Let her do this a few times to feel safe. Then when she is eating start to pet her. She may dart off at first but stay still. Encourage her to return but don't force her. Once you can pet her in your lap you can start to pick her up. At first she may wish to jump down. Let her. Repeat the process and always hold her close to your heart. A bit if babyfood on a finger to be licked off may help. This has worked for me over many years of socializing kitties. I hope it will help you too. Just don't give up. You're doing a fantastic job already. I'm so glad you have her. It takes a very special person to earn the trust of a kitty. You've won her heart. As a rescuer, I thank you for being son wonderful to her.
> I have photos of cats that I thought were too wild to ever be in my lap, every single one wants to sleep in my bed at night now. Lol It just took time for them to trust me.
> ...


I definitely won't give up , and funnily enough I lay down by her (behind the settee !) last night and she let me stroke her, it's just baby steps isn't it?. Thank you for your tips I will try that. What lovely pictures I do have lots of patience, and lots of love to give her.


----------



## Christine Roach (Jan 30, 2019)

She still has loads of hiding spots! I overdid it she is under the bed in the guest room at the moment, she wanders around in the night and has her midnight snacks....I'll get there, as you say, in her world it must be scary.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I could tell by your post you have already put patience into her. She'll get to your lap and be snuggling in time. It's amazing how they come to understand us in time. I'll be following your story with her so please continue to tell us how you are both doing. The fellow kitty I posted pictures of was even a bit frightening at first. He would really swat me! Now he is starving for cuddles. He was outside for over a year before I first got close. I got to know him outside over a few more months. He finally surrendered to me but the cuddles came suddenly and unexpectedly after he had been in for some time. Now he follows me around like a puppy after it's Mum. A complete change from the cat that used to strike me. He lays on me as though I'm his bed.  It's all a process to be worked through. You're doing a magnificent job. If she likes it behind the settee then that's the perfect spot! Very happy to hear the news! Warrior and I send you hopes for her to be in front of the settee very soon.


----------



## Christine Roach (Jan 30, 2019)

By the way, Whiskas in jelly morning feed, fresh chicken breast and Dreamies snacks and Purina biscuits overnight. She does alright


----------



## Christine Roach (Jan 30, 2019)

Jcatbird said:


> I could tell by your post you have already put patience into her. She'll get to your lap and be snuggling in time. It's amazing how they come to understand us in time. I'll be following your story with her so please continue to tell us how you are both doing. The fellow kitty I posted pictures of was even a bit frightening at first. He would really swat me! Now he is starving for cuddles. He was outside for over a year before I first got close. I got to know him outside over a few more months. He finally surrendered to me but the cuddles came suddenly and unexpectedly after he had been in for some time. Now he follows me around like a puppy after it's Mum. A complete change from the cat that used to strike me. He lays on me as though I'm his bed.  It's all a process to be worked through. You're doing a magnificent job. If she likes it behind the settee then that's the perfect spot! Very happy to hear the news! Warrior and I send you hopes for her to be in front of the settee very soon.
> View attachment 391470


Oh that's gorgeous!! What a beauty. Thank you so much for your encouraging reply. It really helps.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

It sounds like she has a lovely time at meals! You are quite welcome for the reply. You really would be doing just fine without it but it does help to see how other kitties have taken time to adjust. I am working with more than one right now and it can be quite trying at times. My praise of your efforts is well deserved. She is a lucky kitty to have found you for a Mum.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Christine Roach said:


> By the way, Whiskas in jelly morning feed, fresh chicken breast and Dreamies snacks and Purina biscuits overnight. She does alright


I would urge you strongly to get rid of the dry food and feed a wet meal 3-4 times a day. She'll be so much healthier. Make sure the chicken breast and treats are less than 15% of her total daily intake because they are not a balanced diet.

As you add in more wet foods, you can learn to read ingredients and find some better quality foods for her. A rotation of brands is a good safe way to feed.


----------



## Christine Roach (Jan 30, 2019)

lorilu said:


> I would urge you strongly to get rid of the dry food and feed a wet meal 3-4 times a day. She'll be so much healthier. Make sure the chicken breast and treats are less than 15% of her total daily intake because they are not a balanced diet.
> 
> As you add in more wet foods, you can learn to read ingredients and find some better quality foods for her. A rotation of brands is a good safe way to feed.


To be honest, I've learned over the weeks this is her preference at the moment. She likes to graze, lve left wet and dry out for her and the only time she eats wet is in the morning..got up this morning and all her dry has been eaten, its also the one with hairball control.....Im going at her pace but i dont overdo treats etc..lost my wonderful staffy in October she was 17 years old who I had from rescue when she was 6, she was fussy with food but she lived a long and happy life as I don't believe in too many treats or "human" food, just lots of human love.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

www.catinfo.org

You might do some reading in Dr Pierson's website. She's wordy so I would advise just taking in a little at a time.

Cats aren't "grazers". Cows, herbivores, are grazers. Cats are carnivores. Grazing in cats is a habit created by humans from free feeding species inappropriate dry diets.

Dry is sprayed with fats and animal digest to make cats eat it and become addicted to it. It's not good for them.

Regardless of how long a cat can live on dry food, they feel better and are heather on a more species appropriate diet, which means a wet meat based diet.

Just so you know.


----------

